# Roamio slow loading shows in folders



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

For the past few weeks both our Roamios have been slow when viewing a folder of shows. Going into the folder, often times you have to wait 4-5 seconds for the screen to load the list of shows. Also when deleting a show and having the Roamio go back to load the show list......again we wait for the list to populate at least 4-5 seconds.

Anyone else seeing this?

This is happening on both our Roamios (Plus and Basic). Both connected via ethernet, both upgraded this morning to 20.5.2. No issues with internet connection......speed test on the network 120/10.

-Kevin


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

kbmb said:


> For the past few weeks both our Roamios have been slow when viewing a folder of shows. Going into the folder, often times you have to wait 4-5 seconds for the screen to load the list of shows. Also when deleting a show and having the Roamio go back to load the show list......again we wait for the list to populate at least 4-5 seconds.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> ...


Exact same thing here. It's slow when entering a folder, selecting a show to see info, deleting the show, etc.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm seeing this too.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Tested some things last night. Seems the Tivo does some kind of caching in the short term. Most times when I would enter a folder and it would be slow.....exiting the folder and going back in right away the folder almost always loads quickly. After some period of time (maybe 5 minutes or so) going back into the folder results in the slow load again.

I pulled the ethernet on one box and that seemed to allow all folders to load quickly, which again points to this being a Tivo issue communicating with the mother ship.

I'd call Tivo support but .......no....wait a minute......I don't have that kind of time to hear about my signal levels ;-)

-Kevin


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

Tivo support was no help. I just added my name to the list of people reporting this problem.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

The UI has been sluggish since people started reporting *The Blue Circle of Endless Wait©* problem.

I had the problem severely initially (as well as random reboots), but once that cleared up the next day, found myself with a UI that was, to put it kindly, not nearly as responsive as it had been 48 hours earlier.

Devising a system where every single little action by the user has to be OK'd by 'mom' over the Internet before anything happens is *exceptionally *poor programming.

Who on earth though *that *was a good idea?


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

Could it be its loading the streaming options for whatever show you are going in to?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jfalkingham said:


> Could it be its loading the streaming options for whatever show you are going in to?


Could be Howie......could be!!!


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

Lag on folder load here too. Been occurring for a couple weeks. Had this occur several weeks ago and then it just cleared up all by itself. Thinking it has to due with TiVo network as well.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

And tonight also getting blue circles on search and messages about how search is not available at this time. 

And we pay for this?

-Kevin


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

dougdingle said:


> *The Blue Circle of Endless Wait©* problem.


This has been unbearable tonight, I'm ready to throw it out the window...


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> This has been unbearable tonight, I'm ready to throw it out the window...


Does it get better if you unplug from your network?

If so, can you give it a hard IP and program your router to only give it access overnight so it still gets guide data and updates until this craziness is fixed?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I could, but I have one Mini currently watching Netfilx and another watching recordings from the Roamio Pro.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

coxinphx said:


> this has been unbearable tonight, i'm ready to throw it out the window...


+1


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

TiVo customers, can you please Private Message me your TiVo Service Number off your TiVo boxes that are exeriencing this issue? We would like to further research the issues that you are experiencing. Thank you! 

Under TiVo Central > Message & Settings > Account & System Information > System Information


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> TiVo customers, can you please Private Message me your TiVo Service Number off your TiVo boxes that are exeriencing this issue? We would like to further research the issues that you are experiencing. Thank you! Under TiVo Central > Message & Settings > Account & System Information > System Information


Awesome support Sarah, but methinks your PM Inbox is gonna crash with overloaded messages! They don't give much space here.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> Awesome support Sarah, but methinks your PM Inbox is gonna crash with overloaded messages! They don't give much space here.


Might be easier to have people submit their TSNs if they AREN'T having the issue 

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you again to Sarah. She called this evening with instructions on sending logs (typical 911 clear).

Fantastic news if she's going to be involved on the forums.

Now of course, since she called all folders are loading normally. 

-Kevin


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

My Roamio Pro has been doing this off and on for maybe a month or more. I first suspected a hard drive going bad as I've seen this before and that was the issue.

Once I checked this forum, yep Tivo screwed something up and I'm not the only one, and Tivo Community is only a fraction of the pissed off customers.


----------



## sugarprune (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm having the same issue. I've been using some version of the TiVo for 10 years now and this is my first issue where it's been terribly slow and it just started this week.

I've had hard drives go bad, but these are fairly new so I don't think that's the issue. It works OK overall, but loading folders, shows, going back to delete, etc. give me the blue spinny ball for up to 15-20 seconds.

I've cleaned it up (using 5% capacity) and have an authorized hard drive attached so it's not a room issue. I have suggestions turned off.


----------



## mdopps (Mar 12, 2007)

Slow response in My Shows for me as well. Also, noticing disconnects from TiVo app on iPhone and iPad since update. If I disconnect Ethernet cable from TiVo; response in My Shows returns to normal. Very frustrating!


----------



## J3ff (Nov 18, 2007)

Just Fyi, this has been happening to me for a LONG time off and on, but this very night it's unbelievable, a few times it wont even load the list! You go out of the folder (say Air Crash Investigation) and when you go back in again it takes upwards of 20 seconds to load the list!! WTF is going on here.


----------



## J3ff (Nov 18, 2007)

Just timed it with a watch, I was wrong, it was 41 seconds to load the list of cops episodes I have recorded. Seriously worthless. It didn't used to do this when I first got it, then they did update after update and with one of them this bs seems to have come with it.

So it loads it in 41 seconds, go out of the cops folder and back in and guess what, it does it again, this time took 33. GO out of the cops folder again and go right back in for a 3rd time, AGAIN 30 seconds. 

If anything this proves that buying this box was a mistake. Was thinking about a bolt in the future, not sure after seeing this craziness.


----------



## johnsom (May 30, 2001)

Same issue here, I just jumped on the forum to see what is up. Very slow load times for the show information.
Isn't this some issue with the Tivo servers? Not sure why it would need to be remote, but...


----------



## Warp (Nov 20, 2001)

We've been seeing this slow behavior this evening on our Roamio. I rebooted the Tivo, but no change. One interesting observation after the reboot... There was no dynamic content at the top of Tivo Central for quite some time. After a while (I didn't time it), the content appeared, but it was only "in my shows" highlights. I'm pretty sure the issue is related to being unable to contact the Tivo servers to pull the dynamic content.

I tried going into user preferences and turning off all the Discovery Bar content, but that didn't seem to help.


----------



## Warp (Nov 20, 2001)

And now it's working at normal speed again. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

It often behaves this way when it can't reach mom over the net for whatever reason, whether it's on your end or the servers', including the TiVo servers rebooting.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

My Roamio often spins for a while but resolves itself after 10-40 seconds. Premiere and Bolt don't do this. I have tried Bolt and Premier at the same location and they work fine. I suspect something is going on between the TiVo server and Roamio.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

This just started happening to me too on a Premiere XL4. Came here to see if others are seeing it too...


----------



## redbeard25 (Jan 15, 2002)

Happening to me on my Roamio. I cannot watch anything recorded. I choose a "folder," and the blue circle spins for 2-3 minutes and then just disappears.


----------



## ppartekim (Jan 18, 2007)

Happening to my Roamio now too over the last week. Spinning blue circle for minutes and then it is a lottery hit whether I get my picked shows or "try again" after stall.. Watched whole commercial breaks and partial shows in that little PIP window while waiting.. Tonight, it has been almost 30minutes of Recorded Show Lottery and I keep losing (doesn't matter which show I pick, none work).


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

This started this morning on my Roamio Plus - in My Shows when i go into a folder (like GMA or Nightly News) i get the Blue Spinning Circle (BSC) for 20 to 30 seconds before all the episodes come up on the screen, then when i select a particular episode i get the BSC for about 15 seconds before it actually starts to play.  Before today this has all been lightning fast. 

Another odd thing is this morning when i went into my Nightly News folder, after the 30 second BSC only one episode was listed, but there is always 4 episodes. I tried it a few more times and still only one episode was in the list. But this evening, all four episodes are listed (but it still takes 20-30 seconds before the list is displayed).

My Premiere however is working normally - menus are very fast as usual. It's just my Roamio that's acting up. Both are connected via Ethernet, and my network and internet are fine. 

As of a minute ago there aren't any new posts about this in the Help forum or Coffee House forum, just here in Roamio land. 

.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Update - this morning my Roamio is back to working normally, all my folders load quickly and all shows play immediately, and i'm not getting any BSCs.


----------

